# sprachsample...



## corsanostra (4. September 2003)

Hallo...

wie kann ich denn aus einem Film bestimmte Samples rausholen? Z.B. der Film liegt bei mir als avi-Datei auf der Platte... Mit welchen Programmen kann ich da was rausschneiden?


----------



## Sodabob (4. September 2003)

HI...

funktioniert zb. mit Cool edit pro

Film imporierten (ist dann eine Videospur und eine Tonspur)


prost Soda


----------



## corsanostra (5. September 2003)

Super....


Danke für den Tipp. Den werde ich mal ausprobieren!


----------

